# what are the pros & cons of "upgrading" from 722 to 922?



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

what are the pros & cons of "upgrading" from 722 to 922? (other than Slingbox capability and a bigger hard drive)

My current set-up is a 722 DVR plus a 1TB EHD. TV1 is a Samsung LED HDTV and TV2 is a 4:3 standard-def LCD TV.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

On the 922 you would also get an HD onscreen guide.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The bigger internal hard drive on the 922 is mostly used for more storage of VOD content... not user recordings.

IF you aren't interested in Sling features... then the only other standout feature would be the fancy GUI.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

quietmouse said:


> what are the pros & cons of "upgrading" from 722 to 922? (other than Slingbox capability and a bigger hard drive)
> 
> My current set-up is a 722 DVR plus a 1TB EHD. TV1 is a Samsung LED HDTV and TV2 is a 4:3 standard-def LCD TV.
> 
> Thanks!


Why would you want to spend the money to upgrade? (other than Slingbox capability and a bigger hard drive)


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Doesn't the 922 also carry an additional monthly fee for sling?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Look around - we got the question answered a couple times last months...
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=191468
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190253
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=190982
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2772570&postcount=2
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=174583
...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

mdavej said:


> Doesn't the 922 also carry an additional monthly fee for sling?


Not exactly.

IF you have only one receiver then the only difference is the 922 has a $10 DVR fee, while the 722 has a $6 DVR fee per month.

IF the 922 is a secondary receiver (hard to do unless you had 2 or more 922 receivers) then it also costs more per month as an additional receiver... but by default the 922 will be your primary receiver on the account if you only have one 922 on the account.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

I had waited for quite some time for the 922 since I still had the 622. When I found out that the 922 didn't have the TV1/TV2 feature it killed it for me. I moved to a 722k and added the DISH Sling Adapter and, at least for me, I would be hard pressed to see the need to move to a 922.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

Jim148 said:


> I had waited for quite some time for the 922 since I still had the 622. When I found out that *the 922 didn't have the TV1/TV2 feature* it killed it for me. I moved to a 722k and added the DISH Sling Adapter and, at least for me, I would be hard pressed to see the need to move to a 922.


In case you didn't already know. Initially the 922 didn't have the TV1/TV2 feature, it now does.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

VDP07 said:


> In case you didn't already know. Initially the 922 didn't have the TV1/TV2 feature, it now does.


Still no local TV2 HD, only remote for Sling clients.


----------



## VDP07 (Feb 22, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Still no local TV2 HD, only remote for Sling clients.


Correct, it operates like the 722k the poster settled on.


----------



## jsk (Dec 27, 2006)

You could get a Sling adapter ($99) & EHD for your 722K and get roughly the same thing minus the new look and save the upgrade fee and $4/mo in DVR fees.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Unless you really need and can use the sling feature, all the extra money you pay for the 922 gets you is pretty, pretty interface.

I have a 722k with the OTA tuner module that does everything I need it to do.

I'll wait for the maturity of the XiP813 series to decide if it has anything that is worth paying for that upgrade.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

What is that ? *XiP813* - never heard about it !


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

It's a pretty hot topic over at satelliteguys. Finally Dish's real whole home DVR via MOCA over coax. Also has 5 tuners and HD out to TV2 IIRC. Hits the shelves this fall.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the name ... it's came out of blue; not *V*iP, not contain a number of tuners and number of TV ... not like ViP852
also no new kind of FW in a stream

BTW, it will have three tuners

Seems to me (reading its FCCID) it is 422 model what was seen in FW last two years ! As usual, the label XiP813 came from marketing ppl.


----------



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Here is the URL http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-network-forum/254573-questions-about-new-xip-receivers.html


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Maybe they should work more on solving existing problems and less on creating new receivers with a new set of problems.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Kent Taylor said:


> Maybe they should work more on solving existing problems and less on creating new receivers with a new set of problems.


I would 2nd that... then again, if companies didn't introduce new products until they perfected old products... then we'd still have an Apple Newton instead of iPads and iPhones


----------

